# Diet advice



## MORCOL (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi since being diagnosed two years ago I have piled on the weight,being unable to have access to dietician.Can anyone help please?


----------



## Inka (Jul 25, 2022)

MORCOL said:


> Hi since being diagnosed two years ago I have piled on the weight,being unable to have access to dietician.Can anyone help please?



Hi @MORCOL When you say you’ve piled on the weight, do you mean gained back the weight you lost pre-diagnosis plus more? If you don’t mind saying, what’s your BMI?

I found I had to re-think what my normal weight was after diagnosis. I believe my Type 1 came on quite slowly, so I was used to being at a lower weight than I actually should have been, if that makes sense? I put on an extra half stone the first year on top of that, but that stabilised as my body realised it wasn’t starving anymore.

If you can give a few more details, you’ll get some helpful suggestions


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 25, 2022)

Have you asked your hospital if you can make an appointment with the dietician and they have said no? I had an appointment by phone with one last week and it was useful. I can share what she advised to me but first and importantly, are you confident in adjusting insulin doses to the food you eat, or do you take fixed doses of insulin or mixed insulin?


----------



## MORCOL (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi ,any advice would be appreciated, yes I'm ok with adjusting the insulin now ,took a while .!!


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 27, 2022)

The plan my dietician gave me is below, I’m confident with adjusting insulin doses based on bgs and carb intake so it was fine for me to adjust carbs like this, obviously you’d need to make your own decisions. 

Her basic suggestion was to reduce / cut out fats (I didn’t eat much of these anyway) especially saturated fat, so low fat cheese, milk, mince, using chicken or vegetarian sausages instead of pork ones, spray oil not pour.  Then also to halve portions of carbs at meals and replace these with extra vegetables. For snacks, I was told to aim for 2 a day and 100 calories or less each but ideally lower carb fruits like berries, jelly, veg sticks, a rice cake with light cream cheese, low fat yoghurt, dark chocolate up to 100 calories etc. 

So my meal plan (bear in mind this is based on my previous diet with adjustments) is something like

Breakfast: 1 slice toast with low fat spread and either a protein, a veg or a fruit 

Lunch: sandwich on 1 slice bread (protein and veg filling), with a small salad and a protein on top, and a fruit (eg strawberries, melon, other berries, or satsuma)

Snack: fruit, or veg sticks, or rice cake with light soft cheese

Dinner: Normal meals but half the pack suggested portions for things like pasta and rice, and extra veg. 

Snack: anything of about 100 calories or less, often have dark chocolate but bgs have needed toast a few times lately

What do you eat at the moment? The diet plan dietician gave me was based on current diet with some adjustments. If you can share what you eat now (an honest summary, we won’t judge) then can help with some suggestions


----------



## arthurocannon (Jul 28, 2022)

To control lose weight I've done a few things. I've incorporated apple cider vinegar into my morning routine, green tea, and start my days of with 10 minutes of jumping jacks. I do sets of 50 jumping jacks and rest for 30 seconds in between. I do this for 10 minutes everyday and it helps with my weight, blood sugar, and toning my body.


----------

